# Dog Passport and Blood Test



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Can anyone help me please, we are due to come over 2 weeks on Friday, (not as though we are counting), our dog - Fudge, has had his 1st rabies vaccine and his 2nd is due this Wenesday, we are supposed to have his blood test the day before we leave, I have told that the wait for the results is currently 10 days, my question is do we need the blood test back showing that he does not have rabies along with his stamped passport and proof of his vaccine, or are we ok without the blood test.

I am keen to get his flight booked asap but dont know if I can before I have these blood tests.

I look forward to your reply.

Steve


----------



## philandbev (May 8, 2009)

steveg63 said:


> Can anyone help me please, we are due to come over 2 weeks on Friday, (not as though we are counting), our dog - Fudge, has had his 1st rabies vaccine and his 2nd is due this Wenesday, we are supposed to have his blood test the day before we leave, I have told that the wait for the results is currently 10 days, my question is do we need the blood test back showing that he does not have rabies along with his stamped passport and proof of his vaccine, or are we ok without the blood test.
> 
> I am keen to get his flight booked asap but dont know if I can before I have these blood tests.
> 
> ...


According to the directgov website:

To be eligible, your cat, dog or ferret must:

•first be fitted with a microchip
•then be vaccinated against rabies
•wait 21 days from the date of their first rabies vaccination before travelling to another European Community country
•not have visited any non-approved countries or territories for at least six months before they enter or re-enter the UK 
Cats and dogs must also:

•be blood tested with a satisfactory result by a European Union approved laboratory
•wait six calendar months from the date the blood sample was taken before re-entering the UK
You must also ensure that your pet:

•is issued with a pet passport by their vet
•is treated by a vet for tapeworm and ticks, not less than 24 hours and not more than 48 hours before checking in with a PETS-approved carrier for the journey back to the UK
•travels into the UK on a PETS-approved sea, air or rail route


----------



## Jessls (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi,
I also have a question on this subject. I have the pet passport and flights sorted and we fly out in May but I believe cyprus has some extra requirements to some other EU countries regarding having flea, tick and worm treatments and a health check 72 hrs before flying? Am I right in thinking this and can anyone give me details? I can find plenty of info on the requirements for coming back into the UK but not a lot on Cyprus requirements.
Thanks


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Yes you are correct, your local vet can do the flea/tick and tapeworm checks and sign the fit for transport certificate. If you don't get them done 48hrs before flight it will delay the dogs entry.
I have also found out that the blood test results are not needed for entry in cyprus but are for re-entry to the uk.

See you all soon!!!!!


----------



## Jessls (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks, please can you let me know where you get your information so I can have a look?


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Jessls said:


> Thanks, please can you let me know where you get your information so I can have a look?


Hi, if you PM me with your e-mail I will forward the info I received from the Cypriot Embassy detailing everything that must be done.

Steve:eyebrows:


----------



## dorsetfam (Nov 24, 2010)

re - phil and bev's point
--wait 21 days from the date of their first rabies vaccination before travelling to another European Community country

This is EU standard, but is overridden if the country of entry has stricter guidelines.
Cyprus is 30 days.
We were booked to fly out after 22 days, discovered this rule so re booked to depart after day 36.

You could try and go without as you'd be ok to leave UK, but custioms in Cyp were quite thorough with us on arriving into pfo. Thsi was oct 09

fyi - we did a DIY job, flew lgw-pfo with thompson with the dog in the hold - we dropped her off at cargo customs. All went well.

Good luck


----------



## Jessls (Jan 4, 2011)

Yes, we're doing it ourselves birmingham to larnaca with Monarch.


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Yes, have been told is 30 days, but dont need blood test, can I ask how much you paid/are paying, I have been quoted £940 from Gatwick.

Steve


----------



## Jessls (Jan 4, 2011)

We are paying £421 from Birmingham to Larnaca including box. Depends on the size of the dog though I think. We have a Chihuahua.lane:


----------



## karentuppence (Mar 31, 2010)

steveg63 said:


> Hi, if you PM me with your e-mail I will forward the info I received from the Cypriot Embassy detailing everything that must be done.
> 
> Steve:eyebrows:


could you send me this information. I intend taking out our dog and need as much help as I can get thanks.
My e mail address is <snip>


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

karentuppence said:


> could you send me this information. I intend taking out our dog and need as much help as I can get thanks.
> My e mail address is <snip>


Karen I have removed your email address from your post as spam bots trawl forums looking for email addresses which are then bombarded with spam.
Please use the private messaging system to swap email addies.


----------



## kos (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi Veronica,

It's my first post here, although I am reading this forum for quite a while. We are planning to relocate to Cyprus around September this year (from Netherlands) and would like to have the info on bringing the dog into Cyprus. I am trying to PM steveg63 for the info he received from Cyprus embassy on this subject, but cannot find PM option in my control panel (I guess this is due to my newbie status?)


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

kos said:


> Hi Veronica,
> 
> It's my first post here, although I am reading this forum for quite a while. We are planning to relocate to Cyprus around September this year (from Netherlands) and would like to have the info on bringing the dog into Cyprus. I am trying to PM steveg63 for the info he received from Cyprus embassy on this subject, but cannot find PM option in my control panel (I guess this is due to my newbie status?)


Hi Kos,
Welcome to the forum.
Once you have made a few more good posts you will find the pm option opens to you.
However we do prefer that wherever possible information is share on the open forum so that others can benefit from the info given.

Also you will find that there is already a lot of information about importing dogs to Cyprus if you search through some of the old threads.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Incidentally one of our members (ymg) is also relocating here this year from the Netherlands and she is bringing here little dog with her.
She may have some information that she can share with you.


----------



## kos (Mar 12, 2011)

thanks Veronica! I will contact her (once the PM option opens for me


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

kos said:


> thanks Veronica! I will contact her (once the PM option opens for me


One more post should open up that option for you


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Sorry for the delay in this, however here is the info I received from the Veterinary Officer:

Dear Steve,

The requirements for bringing dogs to Cyprus vary depending on the country of origin. 

For animals originating from EU Member States or Third Countries which are listed in the Regulation (EC) no 998/2003, the blood test is not required. If in your case a blood test is required but is not done in the timeframes provided in the abovementioned Regulation, the animal will be placed into quarantine.

Please find below the link to the particular section of the website of the Veterinary Services of the Republic of Cyprus where you can find all relevant information about bringing a pet dog, cat or ferret into Cyprus, including the timeframes mentioned above.

http://www.moa.gov.cy/moa/vs/vs.nsf/vs07_en/F7E307422C0B1B99C22575350040DAE2?OpenDocument
For further information, do not hesitate to contact us.

Kind regards, 

Elias Pantechis
Veterinary Officer
Animal Health and Welfare Division
Veterinary Services of Cyprus
E-mail: [email protected]
Tel: + 357 22 805153
Fax: + 357 22 805176


Steve


----------



## karentuppence (Mar 31, 2010)

steveg63 said:


> Hi, if you PM me with your e-mail I will forward the info I received from the Cypriot Embassy detailing everything that must be done.
> 
> Steve:eyebrows:


can you send me details that you got from Cyprus Embassy. We are considering taking our golden retriever when we move out in August and just want to be in plenty time to get her injections etc.
my e-mail address is 
thanks
Karen


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Karen see post #12 on this thread


----------



## lornic (Aug 1, 2011)

Jessls said:


> Yes, we're doing it ourselves birmingham to larnaca with Monarch.


Hi,

We are planning on flying two cats and two dogs from Malta to Larnaca in the next couple of months. Would you be able to tell me what your experience was when your dog arrived in Larnaca airport please?

We have already spoken to Emirates, who will be the carrier and they advised that the animals will fly as excess baggage (!) and will be delivered to the luggage hall. Once the animals arrive, what is the next step? It is the first time we will have flown the animals and I am quite concerned about the whole thing, particularly for the cats. I would welcome any experiences from anyone.

Thanks


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

lornic said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are planning on flying two cats and two dogs from Malta to Larnaca in the next couple of months. Would you be able to tell me what your experience was when your dog arrived in Larnaca airport please?
> 
> ...


I flew into Paphos with 2 dogs in Feb, animals are first off the plane, I saw them being unloaded while I was still seated, the dogs were waiting for me in the arrivals area with an airport official who took me and the dogs into an office to deal with the paperwork with a vet. After that, we we're free to go. The dogs were fine and have settled in well. I think we are more concerned for their welfare than our own, but sometimes it is an unneccesary worry.


----------

